# Insect cupcakes



## corazon (Jul 20, 2008)

Made these insect cupcakes for Aidan's big 5 birthday party today.
I'll be making a cake later on this week (on his real birthday) and will use these bugs again.  I'll make some spider webs for the spiders then too.
Just thought I'd share the photos...


----------



## corazon (Jul 20, 2008)

*two more*

we used them for ice cream too


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 20, 2008)

Those are great!!!
Is that all M&M's for the bug bodies?


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 20, 2008)

ok, come on, how'd you do it?? those are AWESOME!! lol


----------



## jkath (Jul 20, 2008)

Love them!!!


----------



## stassie (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cool! I am ultra-impressed. You've got one lucky little boy.

Can you let us know how you made them? I'd love to copy


----------



## pdswife (Jul 20, 2008)

NEAT!!!  Looks like fun!!!!


----------



## marigeorge (Jul 20, 2008)

Great job, they are awesome


----------



## babetoo (Jul 20, 2008)

very buggy and cute.

babe


----------



## QSis (Jul 20, 2008)

Great cupcakes, corazon - beautiful job!

Is Aiden the boy in a blue shirt, the baby in your avatar?  And is the older boy in your avatar the kid in the camoflage shirt?

When did they get to be so big????

Lee


----------



## kadesma (Jul 20, 2008)

Cora, how cute, I'll have to "bug" you for instructions, Cade's birthday in september  would be fun to do this for him...I bet Aidan loved them..Wow is he getting big and that beautiful hair..
kadesma


----------

